# What have you done to your car today ?



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

Today I have done this 










































now gonna pop out for a maintenace wash  (calipers will be covered lol , need a second coat later)

What have you done today ?


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

Put it back together after changing the stem seals.

Was going to fit my new MAF pipe , but can I hell find a hacksaw in the garage, so came in and fell asleep instead


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

I checked it was still parked where I left it last night!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I just washed mine and considered taking the winter tyres off but id didnt bother LOL


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Drove it.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Jet washed it, cleaned the windows with AG glass polish, filled it with diesel, oh, and whacked about 400 odd miles on it.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Started to break it, well technically rip apart the interior trim to find one of the lenses that fell out my oakleys, which in the end i did find (slightly scratched tho  )


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Gave it a good drive just for fun earlier.Did about 30 miles.And Ive just hoovered it and given the fabrics a wipe over.Oh and had a swear under my breath about the dirty bleeders I give lifts to work.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Drove it 60 miles, snowfoamed, rinsed and dried it then machined front end of the passenger side to remove some product staining, then got a bit carried away and QD'd the whole thing with Gloss Enhancer, then the passenger side with Road n' Track wax, then another layer of T1 on all the tyres. Hoovered it and G101'd the interior.

/breathe


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Just had a new battery fitted


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice job their GM8, where did you buy your disk brakes from, plus the extractor as well, i imagine thats for the oil for the car.


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Very nice job their GM8, where did you buy your disk brakes from, plus the extractor as well, i imagine thats for the oil for the car.


from ebay , premier motor factors shop. The image is an eezibleed pressurised one man brake bleeding kit, uses pressure from the spare wheel :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks, GM8, i have the same exact disc brakes and pads on my car on the front mintex, the box is very heavy in weight on my one, plus the front pads have barely beaded in after over a year, very solid discs with alot of weight.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Left it in the rain to get wet and dirty... just the way i like em!

Although on the brink of buying this for her!!!

http://pistonheads.co.uk/sales/3664055.htm


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

ko4 , nice , one day for me maybe on the golf too , k03 for now :thumb:


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

nothing


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Drove to work and currently looking at it thinking it would look nice with some medium tints and wheels powder coated in gun metal 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Drove it a bit too fast this morning 

Thinking of going back to AMD for some eibachs hhhhmmmmmmm eibachs


----------



## alanp (Feb 3, 2012)

looked at it thru the window as I opened the curtains this morning then went back to my action packed day of messing about on the laptop, watching the idiots on jeremy kyle and trying to get some solid food in my mouth without rolling about the floor in agony.

Got my new das6 and polishes still sitting unused in the cupboard and can't get near the car with them due to crap weather and sore mouth


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2012)

fixed my window washers after finding a jammed pipe!i can now see!!!


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Did these over the weekend, and fitted them today. 
A neat little upgrade for my Focus ST. These are the new 'fan jet' style washer jets from the MKIII focus.


















































Poor photo quality in one of them. Taken on my Wildfire.


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

looks great m8 :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> *Left it in the rain to get wet and dirty... just the way i like em!*
> 
> Although on the brink of buying this for her!!!
> 
> http://pistonheads.co.uk/sales/3664055.htm


Pretty much the same, drove it to work and left it in the car park in the rain.

Cough GT28RS cough....


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

got some quotes to fix the damage caused by a nice person on the local supermarket car park,who decided to drive away and not fess up


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Split costa all over the passenger seat.

Going to fit new Mintex pads and front disks to my car this weekend though. Off mtech pre silvered hubs to match my painted calipers and rears.


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

Danno1975 said:


> Split costa all over the passenger seat.
> 
> Going to fit new Mintex pads and front disks to my car this weekend though. Off mtech pre silvered hubs to match my painted calipers and rears.


ouch , do you have any fabric protectant


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Shaun said:


> I just washed mine and considered taking the winter tyres off but id didnt bother LOL


Could of dropped mine off, it hasn't been washed for about 10 weeks.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

did some revision for my tests next week, just did some other areas today so ended like this headlight area cleaning under headlight washers all that jazz, its in for a service tomorrow :lol::-


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

bigmc said:


> Cough GT28RS cough....


Look...

Are you going to buy one or not 

:lol:

You know you want too :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> Look...
> 
> Are you going to buy one or not
> 
> ...


I'm swaying towards yes but it'll be next year, just got to convince swmbo that the estate is the one to go for now, then comes the dsg or not question? I've got a sneaky little gt turbo in the shed I've had for a couple of years that should fit.


----------



## Focus st 500 (Sep 17, 2011)

Sold my focus st, but gave her a good clean and then washed the Rs 250 and then washed her with iron x soap gel, washed again then dryed her off. Taking the megane letters off in the morning.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Dixondmn said:


> Did these over the weekend, and fitted them today.
> A neat little upgrade for my Focus ST. These are the new 'fan jet' style washer jets from the MKIII focus.
> 
> 
> ...


I like those,I might colour code mine.Thats one thing I prefer on the 406 to the 407,the jets are hidden.So I might try and make them look abit better.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

gm8 said:


> ouch , do you have any fabric protectant


No luckily leather seats . Carpet needs a wet vac tho


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

PugIain said:


> I like those,I might colour code mine.Thats one thing I prefer on the 406 to the 407,the jets are hidden.So I might try and make them look abit better.


thats because 407's are for ****'s :driver:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

tried to find mine....


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

i hated mine like i do every day. although had 115 mph out of with a tail wind on the way to work this morning lol its the non turbo producing non boost thats makes it slow  haha


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

replaced a LCD Display in my Citroen C4, second time it's packed up, Citroens wanted £205 for a new display which had to be programmed in, £24 from Ebay and I done it myself.


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

I have placed an order for these 2 grilles for the Jag


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Took the wheels of cleaned the winter dirt out the arches snow foamed it rinsed it washed it dired it taped off half the windscreen to test a glass sealant 

Will do the rest at the weekend maybe 

Gotta have it all done before the mrs comes back and wants it LOL

I plan to apply 2 layers of CG petes 53 seal all the windows


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Gm8 hope you are well and doing good.

Gm8 how are you finding the new mintex brake discs, has it affected the braking performance at all on the front, as they are very heavy discs brakes.

I have the same on my car, done over a thousand miles, and they still not beaded in, very strange but my box was very heavy, i did find the vw ones braked the car alot better than the mintex i have.

Gm8 was the box very heavy in weight and have you seen any difference in your braking performance.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Only a clean for the van. Would of test fitted my Porsche calipers, but couldn't be bothered. Will leave for another day ..


Sent from dooka's iPhone using Tapatalk & sausage fingers..


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Fitted new disc and pads on the front of the clio and painted the calipers.

Forgot pics tho


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

Got my armrest in the post , but been struckdown wi manflu so not been able to get it fitted


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Hi Gm8 hope you are well and doing good.
> 
> Gm8 how are you finding the new mintex brake discs, has it affected the braking performance at all on the front, as they are very heavy discs brakes.
> 
> ...


After I bled the whole system I have a firmer pedal , and I will bed the new brakes in for 500 miles , but im noticing a difference already as my previous discs had done far too many miles!!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

took the rear ashtray out and boiled it cos one of the kids decided to tell me they left half a pepperami in there before xmas.


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

Deano said:


> took the rear ashtray out and boiled it cos one of the kids decided to tell me they left half a pepperami in there before xmas.


lol , was there not a bit of an aroma in the car ?


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Drove it to college and back.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Opened the garage doors to check it was still there! (Not seen it in a while!) :lol:


Alan W


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> thats because 407's are for ****'s :driver:


But you dont have one you bum lord.
Youve got a John Deere


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

Took it (Suzuki XL7)to the garage and traded it in for a new one (VW Tiguan )


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Shaun said:


> I just washed mine and considered taking the winter tyres off but id didnt bother LOL


At the risk of embarrassing myself, what is this? I like!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Grawschbags said:


> At the risk of embarrassing myself, what is this? I like!


vw scirocco


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

kempe said:


> vw scirocco


Really... 

That was my initial thought, but then I thought the back end was different from what I remember.

I couldn't blow the picture up big enough to see the emblems on the wheels!


----------



## Robbie.M (Feb 10, 2010)

np pics but I finally got around to putting G1 on my windows today....now it can rain all it likes


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Drove it. 

Then lifted the bonnet because the temp gauge was saying 5 degrees more than usual, but after 2 12 hour shifts I couldn't be arsed to investigate any further but it didn't seem hot to me at all.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I cleaned 2 of my wheels and waxed them.cleaned and dressed the arches and also cleaned and painted my calipers,hubs etc to to tidy them up.I painted them when I bought it but they were starting to look a bit scruffy.


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Changed side repeaters from:










To:










Then got a shorter aerial.

from:










To










Then corrected my front wing and bonnet


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Yesterday she was MOT'd and passed with a 180 pound bill (including test fee) which for a 14 year old Rover I didn't think was to bad.

Today, if the rain holds off, she will be getting a celebratory clean


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Washed it and fitted a daeos drl loom so my angel eyes come on like lci e90s, was for the is market so had to modify a bit. And tried in Ivan to reset the red ramp I now have since fitting my new discs pads and brake wear sensors .


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hoovered them both and cleaned mats and cleaned interior


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Cleaned the alloys with AG wheel cleaner and soapy water. Car would of covered about 350 miles by the time I finish tonite, so before going back home, the alloys n arches will get a quick jet wash at the local Tesco.


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

Took advantage of the weather, gave my Renaultsports a good clean and polish, Werkstat on the RS250 and Meguiars on the RS225;


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

I washed both cars yesterday and done an oil and filter change on one today


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

changed a fuse so my cigarette lighter works again :tumbleweed:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Put some derv in and drove it.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

bled my brakes and clutch today using a gunson eezibleed, with the multi purpose cap, absolute nightmare, cap had to be persuaded to become airtight, then every nipple was buggered because some end bell has removed the rubber caps and not replaced them!!!!!!!
had to clamp the line remove nipple, sand rust and dirt off, pierce hole and then drill down into the bleed nipple, took me all frigging day, oh and toyota put the clutch nipple in the hardest place in the world to get a spanner on it, but hey ho its done, best bit is that the removed fluid seemed fine, hardly any air in it, brake pedal seems a little stiffer though!!!!


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Pushed some dent out 
My arms aren't long enough to finish, but I'll keep trying.


----------



## bobbyjoeufb (Dec 29, 2011)

Snowfoamed the car, Iron-x Soap, Tardis, 2 Bucket Wash with Meguiars NXT Shampoo, Clayed, DA to apply Poorboys White Diamond Glaze finished with Meguairs NXT 2.0 Wax appiled by hand.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Put some Tesco 99 in a drove it.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Washed the windows so I could actually see out of them better, hasn't been washed all winter and I am doing 200 miles a week, it's quite a mess but just never have time to wash it.


----------



## ben.beesley (Aug 27, 2011)

Gave it a kick since its broken down, going to give it a nice power polish to say sorry when its fixed!!

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk


----------



## sammatty (Jul 28, 2010)

sprayed part of the door following my girlfriend having a fight with the side of the garage door.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Summer wheels back on


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Had it serviced at the dealership.

It's 2nd service in 5 months at 32k miles....:doublesho


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

just wrestled one of the handbrake cables out for replacement , what a pig of a job  goin to fit the new one , and a new armrest too after some lunch :thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Shaun said:


> Summer wheels back on


I am looking at the Sirocco... How is it to live with Shaun? Petrol / Diesel?


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Drove it for some diesel, and seen a very tasty S5 V8!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Shaun said:


> Summer wheels back on


stunning :argie:


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

Drove to work in it, and I'm just about to drive home in it now.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

^^ Wow - always see this car in black or white.

Silver on this car shape is stunning especially with the black wheels, black mirror, blacked out rear windows.

Enjoy it in good health.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Almost wrote it off! Some psycho in a polo pulled out in front of me to overtake without checking their mirrors. I swear it felt like I seen the whole thing in slow motion!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Looks mean Shaun! :thumb:

Does that mean winter is over? :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

got it out the garage. drove down the m53 to clatters and back down through Aldford/Churton  windows down just listening to the whoosh of a turbo like a big kid, and did one overtake on a rover (hopefully your not on here! ) think i might of seen one of my law schools mums cars with her or her daughter driving and home again...just left on drive and put in the garage 10 mins ago.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Fitted my Dension .... bit of a pig to fit but go there in the end.


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

moved it forward 6 foot to get the sodding football out that the kids had left under it and moved it back 6 foot! tahts about it! Did machine the rear panels yesterday as got mahussive graphics going on it on Tuesday!


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Treated the GTC to some BP Ultimate unleaded. When I got home, the interior mats were taken out, cleaned and treated to some 303 fabric protection.

Tomorrow if the weathers good, it's a good clean and more Gtechniq C2.


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

armrest fitted  I have cruise control and this just makes that so much better lol.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Went on a very thinly justified lunchtime thrash for the hell of it, love the sound of the engine crackling when its turned off and you can feel the heat coming off the tyres and smell of warm oil (leak).


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Today I have fitted new LED sidelights, number plate lights, and a new set of numberplates. 


Also ordered disks and pads for all round today, as well as a new wheel bearing, and a Thermostat, which i will hopefully get fitted next weekend.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ordered new front pads and discs off ebay and some oil for top-up's from opie oils


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Fixed my turbo and she pulls like an absolute beast now, so so much more power down the rev range now.

Who ever can tell me what was up as show in the video they win a mars bar 

Oh damn, just realised the answer is in the youtbue title haha


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

not my car but,i removed,cleaned and replaced the egr valve on my dads car. he helped,and my god what a pig.runs better though. mines next!


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

Changed both front indicators on the 205 and sorted the dodgy driving light.
Cheers
AC


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

As I had only driven the car to and from work the other day, I thought that I'd add what I'd done today....

Fitted led sidelights and number plate lights... they look quite good. And I also fixed the widow frame. It had worked loose over time and needed re-tightening. No more wind noise.:thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Gave mine a wash today, no sooner had I finished drying it it started to hail.


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Washed mine today as after I washed it yesterday, she got dirty on a short trip to my folks.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Washed it, clayed it, coat of SRP, coat of EGP, coat of #16 mirror glaze.


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Had the damaged floorpan welded by a friend, then etch primed and stonechiped the weld, refitted the interior after the repair, converted the rear lights to the split Audi style, fitted LED Number plate lights, upgraded the onboard satnav to the latest maps and changed over to LED sidelights


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Washed the new car, pre cleansed and waxed.....a little happier


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Was out doing an interior detail for a client, but picked up service parts for my car and van.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Replaced the Brake sensor wires the smuck I got to do it last week broke when he fitted them, bloody bent the pins and broke the retaining clips, also replace an angel eye unit that blew with a nice white LED and installed a drl loom so my e91 can have day time running lights without the rears and dash lights being on and retaining my auto lights function. Like a 2011 model. Had to adapt it a bit as its for American bmws which have the ECU on the other side but it works a treat and looks totally oem under the hood. Angel eyes come on when you lock as unlock too now which is a nice touch..... Very pleased with it. And having a car that now know it has new disks and pads and has an "Check OK" on the obc for the first time in a week 

http://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af258/detailedtechnique/a1c210f9.mp4


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

a wash and new plates.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Deano said:


> a wash and new plates.


I had a shower first .

Nice plates, pressed metal German style?, toying with them for my car, you pleased with them?.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Put it up for sale 
I'll be gutted if someone buys it but at the same time be glad to see the back of the fuel bills, 20 notes is getting me around 70 miles so need something a little more frugal.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Danno1975 said:


> I had a shower first .
> 
> Nice plates, pressed metal German style?, toying with them for my car, you pleased with them?.


yeah mate pressed metal but legal cos they're reflective and have all the postcodes on etc. well please with them. especially at under £30 for the pair delivered. :thumb: sometimes fleabay can come good. :lol:


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

I want


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

I'll drop you a PM when i get home. :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Today was a good coat of Iron X and then followed that up with a good wash and onced dried off gave it a coat of Project 32 and it looks sweet as.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Nothing today sorting out my storage ready for the better weather


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

gave the car a service but found that i have a coolant leak, great news


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Deano said:


> yeah mate pressed metal but legal cos they're reflective and have all the postcodes on etc. well please with them. especially at under £30 for the pair delivered. :thumb: sometimes fleabay can come good. :lol:


I was looking at some of the ones from Elite but saw one of the traffic cop programs when they collared a lad with pressed german plates and among the type face been wrong the officer fetched up the line of " Of plastic construction" whats the legality of them?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

andy monty said:


> I was looking at some of the ones from Elite but saw one of the traffic cop programs when they collared a lad with pressed german plates and among the type face been wrong the officer fetched up the line of " Of plastic construction" whats the legality of them?


They don't have to be plastic, the legal mumbo jumbo says something along the lines of "reflective material"


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

i was wondering if it was a police man making up the rules as he went along tbh Tried to find a ********** answer on the direct.gov site but i cant 

(as i have been exposed to in the past with regards to cycle lamps and air guns sad when you know more about the law than the officer and they will not listen!)


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Driven it...hard and let it get dirty.


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Just popped into my heated garage/showroom and put another layer of royale on the koenigsegg and 458. Woke up and when I got 5 mins to spare hovered the child seat in the Mundaino. lol.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

andy monty said:


> i was wondering if it was a police man making up the rules as he went along tbh Tried to find a ********** answer on the direct.gov site but i cant
> 
> (as i have been exposed to in the past with regards to cycle lamps and air guns sad when you know more about the law than the officer and they will not listen!)


there's a pdf download here mate. says it has to have reflective material but doesnt say what material.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Drove it!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

starred at it in the garage probably go for a drive later


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Fitted a K&N high performance filter. Not bad for a feeble female hey?


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> Fitted a K&N high performance filter. Not bad for a feeble female hey?


Very good Blueberry. I'll drop mine off for my sidesteps fitting when i get them :thumb: OK? :wave:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

just stood and looked at mine its so amazing :tumbleweed:


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

defrosted it for the first time in aaaaaaaages , cold one this mornin.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Hoovered inside and gave the dash a quick wipe before the sun went down, was getting chilly!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

SarahAnn said:


> Very good Blueberry. I'll drop mine off for my sidesteps fitting when i get them :thumb: OK? :wave:


Why not. I'd be willing to give it a go


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

off to the dealers for a handbrake guide tube and a carrier bolt today, and it looks like snow here


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Tinted my rear lights from this manky orange...










To....


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Headlight restoration


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

had my passenger mirror sorted for some monies  the garage door frame won


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

handbrake cable guide tube replaced and handbrake now sorted . So good to have a decent handbrake again . Put a rupper cap on a bleed nipple too , £1.68 for a tiny rubber cap lol.


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

Renaultsport 250, stripped down body using Wolf de con gel and Tardis, applied Werkstat prime acrylic then 4 coats of Jet trigger. 
Removed wheels, coated in Planet Polish wheel sealer and tyres coated in Auto finesse gloss, callipers coated in PPWS too.

Car looks mint 😃


----------



## sohail99 (Apr 21, 2011)

Tried HD Nitro seal on my opticoated bonnet and front bumper for added gloss! 

Will let it cure for 24hrs and then wipe off excess and decide whether I like the look or not! 

Ease of use is amazing though! 

Posted from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

hated mine as i do everyday


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Game the car a wipe down with Meguiars Last Touch then rent over it with Dodo Juice Red Mist an admired the gloss


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Driven it HARD with some Forté diesel treatment and she's flying now. So so happy with my car atm. Also being an absolute economy monster when I want her to be.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Took it in to have the vinyl wrap removed


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

R7KY D said:


> Took it in to have the vinyl wrap removed


Any photos?, never seen a wrap being removed.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Danno1975 said:


> Any photos?, never seen a wrap being removed.


No , I peeled the rear quarter off , Just heated it up a little and it more or less came off in one piece


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Cheers, Been on long?


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Danno1975 said:


> Cheers, Been on long?


About August last year I think , TBH I wasn't that impressed with it I was when it was first done it really did look good but you need to wash it differently you need to be a little but more careful , The novelty soon wore thin , It was done well but there were tiny bits on the car that niggled me tiny lifts happening on the inside of the wheel arches where rain/snow/salt would splash up , No one else could notice them but I knew they were there , and I decided that I could no longer stand looking at it , So that made my mind up to remove it .


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Lol, that's the detailer in you mate. I'm the same. Was toying with going white on my Car later this year.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Filled it with 99ron, drove to the doctors to be told i'm getting cortisone injections next week, then tried to fit LED interior lights and blew a fuse...so i've given up "modifying" the car.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Grizzle;then tried to fit LED interior lights and blew a fuse...so i've given up "modifying" the car.[/QUOTE said:


> Lol me too, spent two weeks figuring out why the lighting harness I bought from the states to power my E91's white led angel eyes as DRL like the 2011 beemers but it keeps giving bulb out warnings. Tracked it to a dodgy earth on the harness finally but I'd if didn't look so cool I'd have ditched it long ago. Love the way the come on to welcome me .
> 
> http://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af258/detailedtechnique/70076639.mp4
> http://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af258/detailedtechnique/a1c210f9.mp4


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Looking good Danno

De-badged the Superb today - looks much cleaner and smarter.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks, I'm gonna de badge, not embarrassed its a 320d (had it nearly 5 years) but think it will look cleaner. How'd you do it?, dental floss and tar and glue remover?.


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

She got treated with Shell V Power Diesel and then taken home for a wash, trim dressing, tyre dressing, all windows polished and a once over with Red Mist Tropical.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

LOL mines not been touched in or out for three weeks  been too busy dealing with its middle age spread, new disks pads etc. potentially new bushes next weekend. Tbh aside from diesel, tyres and a few CBS visits to BMW I can begrudge it fair wear and tear over 60k and 5 years.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Same here, just wanted it cleaner.

To be honest the badges weren't on that well (car is only 3-4months old) - prised them off with my fingers, then used some AG SRP to remove the adhesive residue that was left. 

Others way include hair dryer to soften adhesive and/or dental floss - then clean up the area.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Cool!!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Well yesterday i had a new genuine Honda clutch fitted and a Competition Clutch Chromoly 4.4kg flywheel - oh my, i rather like it!


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

Just tried out my AB Jaffa clean on the engine bay and underside of the bonnet Seems to do a good job even though I've been a limitless tight and diluted it 5:1 lol. Didnt manage fo do it all as it got too dark to see properly Will post some pics in the morning with some comparison shots.


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

big bird bomb right bang on my drivers handle , i sear they aim ! gone now


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Picked up my lips from H&B Body Repairs in Axford. I left the lips with them to spray and said i will fit them myself as i can't really afford to be without a car for a few days at the moment.

They have only been sprayed, he didn't want to flat them as it would have been impossible to polish them up without them fitted to the car as they would have bounced all over the place if he them with a rotary, so i said will do that when they are on the car.

I have no idea if i have fitted them "properly", but fitted them how i thought they should. First off i put the lip in place and marked with masking tape where they will end up. I also measured the distance from the floor where the lip is on the wheel arch and compared this with the side skirt at the arch. They were both bang on the same, so no need to move it around.

I used the cardboard box it came in to protect it from the floor.










Next up i lightly sanded the inside edge of the lip and lightly sanded the bumper below the masking tape. It was light enough to polish out at a later date if i needed to but hopefully just roughed up the surface slightly to help with the grip.










I then wiped down the inside of the lip and the bumper with IPA.










Squirted black Tigerseal along the lip. All the contact is along the top edge of the lip.










Then put the lip on (which was a bit of a task on my own!). I needed to add some more Tigerseal to the centre of the lip as it only sits on the car right on the top edge. Bunged some g-clamps on the end with microfibre cloths to protect the lip. And here it is...




























Next up will be to flatten it back with some fine wet and dry and then run the polisher over it and job done. I will also pick up a couple of self tapping screws to screw it in the arch as a bit of added security, but to be honest, the Tigerseal has done a good job.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Does putting its cover back on and checking the dehumidifier count ?


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

RaceGlazer said:


> Does putting its cover back on and checking the dehumidifier count ?


yeah that counts  must be special !

I removed all 4 wheels for deep cleaning and sealing (18" bbs lm style) days like today make you wish you had 13" 3 spokes lol.

gave my calipers another coat of hammerite as it was gorgeous today .


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

i stripped my brakes down and cleaned them( and rounded an allen head bolt off) 

washed the van inside and out,

washed the car and hoovered it outand still realised i hate it 

busy day for me


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> i stripped my brakes down and cleaned them( and rounded an allen head bolt off)
> 
> washed the van inside and out,
> 
> ...


been there with the rounded allen bolts. I swear the ones on my old ibiza gti were made of chocolate lol. Promptly replaced by hex bolts


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

washed ( 2b ) the GF and mine 
polished GF car 

Just a full normal clean on my car ( id forgot my AG cleanser ) so couldnt couldnt wax it


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Forgot about yesterday when I washed the company van - LWB hi roof Citroen Relay.

Now I really do hate cleaning that so it hadn't had the inside done since the summer, though to be fair it only gets used for shows and humping furniture around for friends. Still got my spare sofa in there, open to offers ! So hoovered the cab, wiped down everything, detail brushed out the odd crumb and washed the floor down - I can always find an odd sample cloth or sponge to use that we don't end up selling. 

Then the outside, my goodness its huge and so bloomin' high. Plus it was sunny which didn't help so had to turn it round to do the other side. Hose and single bucket with some DoDo BTBM (see - i don't always use RG products!) and RG sponge, then dry down with a fluffy blue towel. Finally (I know, wrong order) wheels as an afterthought. 

Then waiting for the bloke who was coming to look at it - who didn't turn up. Well dischuffed - wet clothes from standing on a packing case to reach some of the roof, why do they corrugat ethem as it holds so much water I had to drive it to a slope to get it to run off, which of course took green water all over the bits I'd already washed a dried.

So, currently clean 53 plate van for sale, 92,000m, runs beautifully (been to Germany twice) #2,795. Someone please buy it before I have to wash the damn thing again !


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

gm8 said:


> been there with the rounded allen bolts. I swear the ones on my old ibiza gti were made of chocolate lol. Promptly replaced by hex bolts


yeah tell me about it..what a stupid idea didnt they think water would sit in there and rot the inside.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Shiny said:


> Picked up my lips from H&B Body Repairs in Axford. I left the lips with them to spray and said i will fit them myself as i can't really afford to be without a car for a few days at the moment.
> 
> They have only been sprayed, he didn't want to flat them as it would have been impossible to polish them up without them fitted to the car as they would have bounced all over the place if he them with a rotary, so i said will do that when they are on the car.
> 
> ...


Looks good, ps got any spare last touch 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

